# What's cheaper in England?



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Going back to England and wondered what items are more expensive here that would be worth bringing back from hols? 

I'm interested more in real cash terms than percentage terms for luggage items. From my limited experience here trainers seem to be pricier and cadburys Easter eggs (with Easter nearly upon us) and kids shoes.

Any other items?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Branded clothes allegedly - not that I wear any branded stuff, even electronics, providing you get your VAT refund back at the airport (need residency stamp). Kids sweets (as you mentioned), handmade cards, anything that has alcohol in it - think marmalade and chutneys.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah clothes are a lot more expensive here than in the UK.... Diesel & Levis for example.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Newspapers !


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> Branded clothes allegedly - not that I wear any branded stuff, even electronics, providing you get your VAT refund back at the airport (need residency stamp). Kids sweets (as you mentioned), handmade cards, anything that has alcohol in it - think marmalade and chutneys.


Did you say, VAT refund as long as I show residency stamp on my PP??? so Strange they said british citizen regardless of residency or not, not VAT REFUND!!!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

ash.naz said:


> Did you say, VAT refund as long as I show residency stamp on my PP??? so Strange they said british citizen regardless of residency or not, not VAT REFUND!!!!


It's been a few years ago since i did it, maybe the rules changed?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> It's been a few years ago since i did it, maybe the rules changed?


Nope.

Retailers do however have to belong to a refund scheme as only they can hand out the forms so to speak.

The Op should ask to speak to a manager as the drone doesn't know what they are talking about. 

I got a refund on some clothes last month, so the scheme certainly does work and its of no matter to the retailer as you pay them VAT, they give you a huge long receipt and then you get your money back.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Nope.
> 
> Retailers do however have to belong to a refund scheme as only they can hand out the forms so to speak.
> 
> ...


Hilariously you have to show it to the customs office, so you'd need to be either be wearing it or ready to take it in your hand luggage.

They've done their best to mug you off and say 'no'.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Customs Office exists at Heathrow. There isn't one at Birmingham for example where you just post it into a letterbox. 

I think they figured out it wasn't a good use of staff to be collecting info from outgoing people, rather than worrying about who comes in.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> There isn't one at Birmingham for example where you just post it into a letterbox


I have also done this a few times at BHX airport, I have never had to show the goods and within one month the VAT refund has been credited direct to my bank account


----------



## FlyingD (Jan 30, 2014)

Whenever I fly home (UK/Holland) I always bring back supplements (whey, multi vitamin, creatine, etc) and books which I find much cheaper than here in the UAE.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

stamboy said:


> Going back to England and wondered what items are more expensive here that would be worth bringing back from hols?
> 
> I'm interested more in real cash terms than percentage terms for luggage items. From my limited experience here trainers seem to be pricier and cadburys Easter eggs (with Easter nearly upon us) and kids shoes.
> 
> Any other items?


well one sounds advice buy Pound sterling now, they are going pretty cheap right now compare to last year..


----------

